# whats up with SE-R rims?



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Just to be completely different, I'm not a big fan of the SE-R rims on our cars. Sure they look nice and are probably the nicest OEM rims available, but that doesn't make them the best. Once again I admit they do look nice on any B13, B14, but there are very similar aftermarket rims out there that are more available.

These you can check out at tirerack or discounttiredirect:
5 spoke:
ASA LS5 (nice...)
Borbet Type B or E (looks like SE-R but different)
MM Evo (just a different kind of 5 spoke)
MM Spider (an obese SE-R rim)

Konig Glide (practically an SE-R knockoff)
TSW sting (not too shaby if you like the spoke to hit the lip)
X five spoke (if you want flash but aint got the cash)
Rage 5.0 (like the sting)
MB motoring Rev (another fat SE-R rim)
Fondmetal 6800 (another SE-R knockoff)
Voxx MGR (like the sting and 5.0, just a little nicer)
Konig Spec (for those who like the rim to look like its a 3 piece with the spokes in the center of the rim)
ATS planet (a stretched SE-R rim)
Konig Kaliber (a trim SE-R rim)
Privat Fahren (gotta see it really)
G Games 77 wolf (also nice...)


[ok these are not comparable to SE-R just they are nice with our body style
6 spoke gunmetal:
SSR competition
Sport Edition Fox 2
Konig Traffic
5zigen Super 6]

Seth


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah I am planning on getting the Sport Edition Fox 2 Sport ( they're the gunmetal ones). I think that these look the best on my car and I can't wait to put them on


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

While I agree that most 5 spoke wheels look go on classics. Most of the wheels you listed dont look anything like the B14 SE-R rims.
I think people like the b14 rims so much because they look really good on the b13 and they are factory rims. Kinda gives people a glimps of what the B13 would have looked like if Nissan would have tried to make it look more sporty, same with the Tsuru headlight conversions. Remember or cars were made before pocket rockets received 15 inchers and clear headlamp housings.

We can dream that our cars are newer than they are cant we


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooh,
Just an edit, the only rims that re similar to SE-R ones are the ones I said that did. The ASA ones for example look nothing like an SE-R rim. But I love the look.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

good post.... should go in the archives....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Whats up with SE-R rims?*

^^ there are cool IMO , i like mine  

b4 i got mine i searched everywhere to look for similar ones, and the ones i found were only slightly similar, until i found this guy on the SR20DE forms .. there are almost exactly the same. 








on the left is a stock SE-L rim and on the right is a Momo GT2

... and in the end i still chose the SE-R rims


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Those Momo wheels are very similar but they are heavy wheels. I have the Rage 5.0 wheels on my ride  ...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Why buy a brand name rim when you have got the nissan one uner your nose... it adds a sleeper look to the car since it still says nissan and it looks WAY better than the other ones... for a fraction of the cost. Best, in my opinion.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *adds a sleeper look to the car since it still says nissan... for a fraction of the cost. Best, in my opinion. *


Well,
Thats pretty much why i have NX rims. Say nissan on the hub cap, fit the tires I already have (although 15" would be nice someday...) and cost $50 each. Otherwise I would probably go with something like the ASA ones above. Light and tight.

Seth

P.S. If someone has the paitience, could you just link the pictures to all those rims I posted. (Maybe I'll do that later in the week when I finish exams)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the best things about the SE-R 15's is that they both look good and are inexpensive.They also let you use the common 205-50-15 tire which also contributes to low cost(around $60 each anywhere).At least that's why I want a set for my car as soon as I can affords em!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I liked the $250 shipped for the set price I got on mine. Plus, I like the looks a lot of them.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

_"Yeah I am planning on getting the Sport Edition Fox 2 Sport ( they're the gunmetal ones). I think that these look the best on my car and I can't wait to put them on"_

Man, I'm surprised these were even mentioned but after seeing them in a magazine one time I had to have them. I'd agree with Seth and SentraDragon, these do look good on our cars. If and when I do get them I'd like to have Hyper Black if that finish is still available, in the magazine it was. I'm not a fan of 6 spoke as it looks too uniform. The Photoshopped pic of my car on Cardomains has Nismo wheels and they look awesome IMO; unfortunately they only come in 17".

Post some pictures guys if you do get the Fox wheels. I'd love to see what they look like mounted instead of another chopped pic.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I wasn't paying attention to well. I like the Fox 5 more so than the Fox 2.

For anyone wondering, this is what they look like:

http://www.tirerack.com

Or feel free to try different combinations Here!

By the look of the pic the Fox 5 won't fit a 4x100 bolt pattern...Dang!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
I forgot to mention, this isn't a rim listing. There are tons of rims (pick up and car mag and you'll see pages with hundreds of them). All the rims I listed are only rims that will fit a 4x100 bolt pattern. Secondly all are 5 spoke unless noted otherwise. None are chrome. None have holes or slats or multi spoke spokes (basically styles that get dated. Single spokes never go out of style). All are basically variations on a star. Also all are easily viewable by going to those two sites. 
For me to find all rims between 14-18" that fit a 4x100 pattern would be silly. There are however other plain 5 spoke rims that are 4x100 that I didn't list because these I just considered as alternatives to the SE-R rim. The others had nothing in common.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
Here are the rims from Tirerack. I'll do the others later:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

These are form discounttiredirect:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok. 

Thats about all of them. Maybe I added an extra, I don't remember. In fact I found some more, but figured, nah, you guys can do your own research (hah!). I kept the 6 spokes towards the bottom.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the MM Evo rims.... look like the SpecV SE-R rims... the only rim that can actually be better than the 95-99 SE-R's... I love the nissan OEM rims... they look so nice.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I saw something the other day you don't see very often...

I normally see a lot of b13's with b14 ser rims which IMO is a really nice look and keeps the car OEM nissan if that's your thing 

But the other day I saw something I had not seen before, a B14 200sx SE with B13 SE-R rims... It didn't look bad, but I am not a fan of the B13 rims


----------

